# الهندسة الطبية في العراق



## مهدي الزعيم (13 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا مهدي موفق مهدي طالب الماجستير في قسم الهندسة الطبية في جامهة النهرين أود التعرف على الهندسة الطبية في العالم العربي من حيث المناهج الدراسية والتخصصات ومجال العمل. أما في العراق ، يوجد هناك قسمان للهندسة الطبية:
1- قسم الهندسة الطبية / جامعة النهرين وقد افتتح عام 1997 ويمنح شهادة البكلوريوس والماجستير في الهندسة الطبية .ويشمل منهجه المتطلبات الهندسية العامة ودروس في الميكانيك والالكترون اضافة الى العلوم الطبية العامة.
2- قسم هندسة الطب الحياتي / كلية هندسة الخوارزمي /جامعة بغداد افتتح عام 1997.ويقبل الطلبة الناجحين من المرحلة الثانية من أقسام الهندسة الكهربائية والميكانيكية والكيمياوية. 
أمل التعيين فعلى ملاكات وزارة الصحة وكذلك وزارة التعليم العالي بالنسبة لحاملي الماجستير اضافة الى العمل بالشركات الأهلية المختصة.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## ابو ايه (13 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز وماذا عن كلية التقنيات الطبيه قسم الاجهزه الطبيه الا يوجد ذكر لها هي ايظا تخرج مهندسين 0


----------



## هدى الحسيني (15 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز ابو ايه
يوجد تعيين اكيد للمهندسين التقنيين
حسب علمي لخريجي التقنيات الطبية ولدي اصدقاء وصديقات تعينوا على الملاك الدائم
وشكرا


----------



## ابو ايه (15 مايو 2006)

اختي العزيزه هدى نحن غير مرغوب بنا لان الكليه على ملاك هيئة المعاهد 0 علما اني خريج 1999
ولدي خمس جوائز على القطر من ضمنها 
--ثاني على القطر في تصميم جهاز ecg جهاز تخطيط القلب وانا الان افكر بالسفر خارج العراق بس اكول(والله حرامات )


----------



## mohamed shmran (17 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم فكلنا عراقيون بالوطن والكلمة اخوكم المهندس محمد (ميكانيك) النجف الاشرف
http://rapidshare.de/files/20236596/ultrasound.rar.html
وهذا بداية ود وتعاون


----------



## عمر الحلو (27 مارس 2007)

اخي مهدي أنا خريج الكلية التقنية قسم هندسة الاجهزة الطبية ومتعين على الملاك الدائم في الموصل لماذا تقول لا يوجد غير هذان القسمان الذي ذكرتهم في مقالتك


----------



## mohamed shmran (28 مارس 2007)

ممكن تنعرف اكثر انا مهندس محمد شمران من النجف


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (29 مارس 2007)

جوابك مثل جواب الاخوان اللي قبلك، قسمكم يسمى "قسم هندسة الاجهزة الطبية" وهو اقدم من القسمين المذكورين، ولكن "الهندسة الطبية" ليست محصورة فقط في الاجهزة الطبية وانما هنالك مجالات اخرى كالمواد الحيوية والبايوميكانكس والاعضاء الصناعية وانظمة المستشفيات و العلاج عن بعد وغيرها كثير.........
مع تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## هدى هدهد (23 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزير مهدي انا خريجه هندسه تقنيه للاجهزة الطبيه بغداد وتعينت على الكليه والي جانو ويايه كلهم تعينو بوزارة الصحه لذلك يجب ان تذكرنا مو تكول بس اكو بالعراق النهرين والخوارزمي لان احنا موجودين والحمد لله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 أغسطس 2007)

هدى هدهد قال:


> اخي العزير مهدي انا خريجه هندسه تقنيه للاجهزة الطبيه بغداد وتعينت على الكليه والي جانو ويايه كلهم تعينو بوزارة الصحه لذلك يجب ان تذكرنا مو تكول بس اكو بالعراق النهرين والخوارزمي لان احنا موجودين والحمد لله



والله حقكِ .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (23 أغسطس 2007)

جوابك يا أختي العزيزة مثل جواب اللي قبلك ...
وانا لم أذكر كلمة "بس" ولا "فقط" ...
وقسمكم احسن منا من ناحية التعيين ...
وتطبيقاتكم العملية احسن منا ...
وانتو على الراس ...
بعد شتريدون ...
كل ما هنالك ان "الهندسة الطبية" تشمل حقول دراسية خارج نطاق الأجهزة الطبية، وهذا ليس تقليلا من شأنكم ...
مع الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## رائد حامد لطيف (23 أغسطس 2007)

مرحبا 
اني مهندس طب حياتي وحسب وجهة نضري الكليات التقنية يتخرجون تقنيين مو مهندسين واني اعرف ولد متخرجين تقنية اجهزة طبيه معلوماتهم ضئيلة ودراستهم اسهل من دراستنة بهواية


----------



## طبيه (15 مايو 2008)

اخ رائد اني مهندس تقنيات اجهزه طبيه من كليه التقنيات الكهربائيه و الالكترونيه و نتخرج مهندسين مو تقنين فقط و للعلم المهندس التقني معلوماته بالاجزه تكون اكثر من المهندس العادي بحكم اختصاصه التقني


----------



## akramaliraqi (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اعتقد ان الاخ كاتب المقال كان يتكلم عن ((الهندسة )) الطبية ... اما بالنسبة للتقنيات الطبية فهم ليسوا مهندسين وانما تقنيين ، وهذا ليس انتقاص وانما واقع حال ، حيت لايعتبر التقنيين في المجالات الطبية اطباء وانما تقنيين 
فبالنيبة للهندسة الطبية في العراق ، صحيح لايوجد الا في جامعة النهرين وكلية الخوارزمي 

تحياتي للجميع 
اخوكم اكرم العراقي


----------



## طبيه (21 مايو 2008)

اخ اكرم يوجد في العراق _هندسه تقينيات الاجهزه__ الطبيه_ و هذا فرع موجود في كليه التقنيات الكهربائيه و الالكتورنه بغداد و فرع اخر مثله بالموصل و شهادته بكلوريوس هندسه و تستطيع التتاكد من النقابه المهندسين لان خريجوا هذا الفرع مهندسين اما بالنسبه للتقنيه الدراسه فيهاا تعتمد على الجانب العملي اكثر من النضري و طبعا كمهندسين تقنين احنه نفتخر لان هذا من اجدد فروع الهندسه بالعراق و احنه بعصر التقنيات


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (21 مايو 2008)

الأخت طيبة مرحبا بك
كما جاوبت الأخوان المشاركين في المنتدى .. هندسة الأجهزة الطبية هي ليست نفسها "الهندسة الطبية"، الهندسة الطبية عملها هو دراسة جسم الانسان كنموذج هندسي وتطبيق قوانين الميكانيك والكهرباء عليه، لذلك يتطلب الأمر دراسة تشريح وفسلجة وجسم الانسان اضافة الى دراسة المواد الهندسية ذات الصلة.
هذه الدراسة أعلاه تمهد الطريق نحو صناعة الأجهزة التي من شأنها تشخيص وعلاج جسم الانسان، وهذه الأجهزة هي اختصاصكم.
فاذا قلنا ان هندسة الأجهزة الطبية ليست نفسها "الهندسة الطبية"، هذا لا يعني انكم لستم مهندسين أو أن درجتنا العلمية أعلى منكم، فهل يمكن ان نقول مثلا ان المهندس المعماري أفضل من المهندس المدني أو العكس؟ بالطبع لا على رغم من العلاقة الوطيدة بينهما فيما يخص البناء والاعمار.

مع تحياتي


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (23 مايو 2008)

مرحبا اخوانا العراقين حواركم جدا رائع الله يكون بعونكم وعون كل مظلوم
اختكم من فلسطين تلقي عليكم التحيه وتدعوكم الى التكاتف والعمل الجماعي ترا التذمر يا اخوان ما يجيب الحل لازم العمل والسعي لاجل اثبات الذات ولا نحصر حالنا في وطن ونخليه هوا العائــق بلاد ربنا واسعه والمسلمين وصلو للصين لنشر العلم لازم نحقق ذاتنا اتمنى اكون ضيفه خفيفه فالحوار الحلو 
ولكــــــــــــــم جزيــــــــــــل الشكر
اختكم المهندسه الصغيره المتغربه :12:


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (23 مايو 2008)

مرحبا اخوانا العراقين حواركم جدا رائع الله يكون بعونكم وعون كل مظلوم
اختكم من فلسطين تلقي عليكم التحيه وتدعوكم الى التكاتف والعمل الجماعي ترا التذمر يا اخوان ما يجيب الحل لازم العمل والسعي لاجل اثبات الذات ولا نحصر حالنا في وطن ونخليه هوا العائــق بلاد ربنا واسعه والمسلمين وصلو للصين لنشر العلم لازم نحقق ذاتنا اتمنى اكون ضيفه خفيفه فالحوار الحلو 
ولكــــــــــــــم جزيــــــــــــل الشكر
اختكم المهندسه الصغيره المتغربه:12:


----------



## المهندسه الصغيره (23 مايو 2008)

مرحبا اخوانا العراقين حواركم جدا رائع الله يكون بعونكم وعون كل مظلوم
اختكم من فلسطين تلقي عليكم التحيه وتدعوكم الى التكاتف والعمل الجماعي ترا التذمر يا اخوان ما يجيب الحل لازم العمل والسعي لاجل اثبات الذات ولا نحصر حالنا في وطن ونخليه هوا العائــق بلاد ربنا واسعه والمسلمين وصلو للصين لنشر العلم لازم نحقق ذاتنا اتمنى اكون ضيفه خفيفه فالحوار الحلو 
ولكــــــــــــــم جزيــــــــــــل الشكر
اختكم المهندسه الصغيره المتغربه


----------



## akramaliraqi (27 مايو 2008)

تحياتي للمهندسة الصغيرة ..

في الواقع كلنا بحاجة للتكاتف والعمل الجماعي ليس في العراق فحسب بل حتى في فلسطين ولبنان وبقية البلدان العربية التي تشهد صراعات داخلية ... اسال الله ان يتقبل دعوتك وعواتنا مؤثرة في نفوس المتصارعين والمتخاصمين ومن الله التوفيق

تحياتي للجميع


----------

